# 24th Annual Fishing Expo&Boat Show



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

im going for the first time this year with a friend i cant wait


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 11, 2007)

What about me.....I wanna go!


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds interesting, might have to go if I have time that weekend.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

I will be near there - but about 50 miles offshore catching fishy fish


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2007)

havent been there in a couple of years, you'll be amazed, thats where I got my Tracker Batum3x, back in 1990. You guys will certainly enjoy it. You name it its there, guarantee it is the biggest.


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

nice its gunna be sweet


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 13, 2007)

I go to the expo every year. I'm sure I'll go this year too. Honestly the last couple shows have been a little disappointing. Now it seems to be mostly Boats and Guide Services on display, not as much tackle and gear for sale as before. It's still fun though.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2007)

It used to be loaded with all sorts of tackle, boats are pretty cool to look at and dream, plus you can pick the guides brain a little. (they like to brag)


----------



## pbw (Dec 14, 2007)

Wish this was near Kentucky. 

:x


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

esquired said:


> I will be near there - but about 50 miles offshore catching fishy fish




How far is this "expo" from where we are fishing Esquired?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 14, 2007)

I forgot the sea bass trip is on the same weekend! Might have to hit the expo on Saturday morning and head up to DE Saturday night. Man thats going to be a good weekend.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > I will be near there - but about 50 miles offshore catching fishy fish
> ...



Exactly 148.77 miles! But hey, for a what does a few hundred extra miles matter :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> I forgot the sea bass trip is on the same weekend! Might have to hit the expo on Saturday morning and head up to DE Saturday night. Man thats going to be a good weekend.




Bryan, Where are you staying? at that hotel?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't have anything set in stone yet, but if I decide to head out to DE on Saturday night, then I'll book a room at that hotel. And if I'm totally exhausted from hauling up giant sea bass on Sunday I'll stay there on that night as well. Fortunately the hotel won't cost me anything, my pool winnings should cover it easily. 8)


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> I don't have anything set in stone yet, but if I decide to head out to DE on Saturday night, then I'll book a room at that hotel. And if I'm totally exhausted from hauling up giant sea bass on Sunday I'll stay there on that night as well. Fortunately the hotel won't cost me anything, my pool winnings should cover it easily. 8)



This first-timer plans on taking the pool winnings back to Mass with me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)

Uh guys - we are going fishing not playing pool. But hay, good luck with that as well.


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2007)

Esquired, You sound scared?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> Esquired, You sound scared?



Them is fighting word, you had better make sure your hooks are sharp!

Just send the winning money to my address - no need to waste the time and effort bringing cash on the boat!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## redbug (Dec 14, 2007)

I will be making my 18th straight trip down to the show I always have a great time and find some new stuff to buy 

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Dec 15, 2007)

cool


----------



## little anth (Jan 8, 2008)

i am going this sunday anyone else going to go. its gunna be good


----------

